

MIT project: tracking trash in NY & Seattle with tiny cell phones - miles
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/trash-0715.html

======
dbul
Anyone know more about the hardware behind this? I tried looking for info on
their lab site (<http://senseable.mit.edu/>) but the publications page
(<http://senseable.mit.edu/papers/publications.html>) doesn't load in Chromium
and I get a javascript error in Firefox.

------
prodigal_erik
It's cool that they can make locator beacons out of GPS and cell transceivers.
But why throw more circuit boards in the garbage just to learn what routes and
schedules garbagemen follow? Aren't those known in advance?

